# Vegetarian ABTs



## adam15 (Oct 21, 2016)

So tomorrow I am going to double smoke a ham and wanted an appetizer. My wife is a vegetarian so I was wondering about some ABTs.?  I am going to do some wrapped in bacon for everyone else and some for her. I just was curious as to what you all would recommend putting in both. I have some cream cheese and sausage for the meat ones but wasn't sure about the veggie ones. I was gonna smoke them on a WSM at 225. How long should I smoke them for and what fillers...and suggestions are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 21, 2016)

My wife the ex-vegetarian likes Cream cheese, pepper jack, chives, paprika, garlic powder. 

I'm sure you could work in some tofu or veggie sausage. Soyrizo mixed into the cream cheese would be good. 

If your wife will eat seafood, shrimp and or smoked salmon are good too. 

FYI the mini bell peppers make great not so hot ABT's for those who may not like the heat.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 21, 2016)

Oh yeah if you smoke tofu, use a mild wood. Apple, peach, pecan, cherry are good choices.


----------



## smokin kat (Oct 21, 2016)

Agree with dirtsailor, some smoked tofu would make a nice filler with the cheese!


----------



## timberjet (Oct 23, 2016)

I have used blackberries, raspberries, honey, basil, pickled garlic, jams and preserves of all kinds. The sweet mixed with cream cheese really is a nice offset for the heat. I suggest you try it one time and see what you think. If she likes it hot jalapeno jam is nice too but adds a little more heat then is already there. My eaters always like the raspberry sriracha cream cheese filling the best even with the bacon.


----------



## adam15 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks for the replies on the hints....I ended up making these on Saturday.  I used cream cheese, pepper jack cheese, a blended mix of mexican cheese, and garlic salt for the veggie ones like you recommended dirtsailor.  The ones with bacon I used the same filler just added a little sausage.  I smoked them with my ham at about 225-235 for about 2 hours.  I also used apple wood.  The end results were very good for my first time.  My wife really liked them and I got her to realize I can smoke things and have them come out not tasting like meat which was a concern of hers.  The only complaint I had was from my mother in law who said they were a little too spicy for her, even though I cleaned out all the seeds.  I may have to try some different peppers or some of the suggestions you gave me timberjet.  Thanks for all your help!













photo 1.JPG



__ adam15
__ Oct 24, 2016


















photo 2.JPG



__ adam15
__ Oct 24, 2016


















photo 3.JPG



__ adam15
__ Oct 24, 2016


----------



## timberjet (Nov 5, 2016)

One more thing you can do to totally take all the heat out is to soak them in sprite for a little while before drying them and filling them up. I do this from time to time when feeding sensitive folks.


----------

